# Ebay



## Plow Boy (Jan 1, 2004)

I was just looking around on ebay and on the right hand side of one of the pages they ask the question "Tell us what you think" So I did!!!

If you don't like the changes on ebay go to any page of items and look for that statement and let them know what you think!! You don't have to give them any info about yourself....... At the end I told them they should go back to the way they were when they first started and how many people stopped selling because their fee increases.

They will do what they want but it made me feel better........

Plow


----------



## blufford (Nov 23, 2004)

I'm going to tell you what I think. I think they won't even read it. Hows that make you fell now...lols?


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

While it is encouraging to see ebay at least ask what the buyers and sellers want, I'm not sure they even care what others think.

I am worried that ebay has alienated so many people that it will never be the same again.


----------



## glwalker (Apr 19, 2005)

The trouble with Ebay is that it's almost a monopoly for online auctions. Although there are other auction sites, they don't seem to get nearly as much traffic. However, as so many people are unhappy with Ebay, maybe some of the competitors will become more widely used.


----------



## Bandit (Oct 5, 2008)

glwalker said:


> The trouble with Ebay is that it's almost a monopoly for online auctions. Although there are other auction sites, they don't seem to get nearly as much traffic. However, as so many people are unhappy with Ebay, maybe some of the competitors will become more widely used.


 We can only hope :sob:
Bob


----------



## Cygnet (Sep 13, 2004)

I've expressed my opinion about the .99 free auction thing. eBay allows auctions for .99 to be posted free. THe limit is 100 per month, but there's nothing to stop sellers from making lots and lots and lots of accounts, each with a hundred listings.

Unfortunately, the free auctions don't apply to store owners, so right there I can't compete with the people listing widgets at .99 when my cost to list the same widget is 42 cents -- 30 cents to post it, 12 cents more if it sells. Additionally, there's tons of the SAME widget being posted by people taking advantage of the free listing, so suddenly it's a buyer's market, and instead of being bid up to $3-5-$10, the widgets just sell for .99 cents. I can't post it for .99 and hope it will be bid up.


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

On $.99 sales also watch for excessive shipping.

It's like those TV ads which has some accessory as 'free for life' for S&H. However, they come in small packages and if you order multiple packages you are charge shipping for each individual package.


----------

